# Very cool photo



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2017)

Saw this on FaceBook.  Not sure if you can get the full effect from the larger size photo.  Really neat if you see the smaller FaceBook sized one first but I had no way to link to that one.

http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/30657080-88b8-41f9-866a-baf4c341cb1f-original.jpeg


----------



## pjaye (Feb 13, 2017)

That is SO cool.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2017)

That is awesomely


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2017)

YEAH, what a neat shot. This particular photo has been on a viral Facebook/social media tear the past few days. I guess it was shot from either a low-flying aircraft, or possibly an unmanned drone. Either way, a NEAT image, for certain!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool image.


----------



## Semifusa (Feb 14, 2017)

This is a GREAT shot! Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 14, 2017)

Amazingly cool.


----------

